# Do some cats just have more flea problems?



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have two cats. One has flea problems. I use frontline or advantage and a week later he has them again. Neither cat goes outside. I am going to switch to revolution and see if that works longer. Right now the cat needs to be treated again, but I am afraid since it's only been a week since I used advantage on him. Anyone had this problem?


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Yes, often one cat or dog in a household will have more fleas than any of the rest... or only have fleas when the rest don't. My toy poodle used to be the "flea magnet" in a house of cats and dogs.

Right now I use Comfortis with great results.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Wolfy-hound said:


> Yes, often one cat or dog in a household will have more fleas than any of the rest... or only have fleas when the rest don't. My toy poodle used to be the "flea magnet" in a house of cats and dogs.
> 
> Right now I use Comfortis with great results.


Thanks. I'll ask the vet about it. I saw an advertisement for Comfortis the last time I was at the vet's.


----------



## CathyGo (Apr 26, 2013)

Sounds like you need to do a serious de-flea treatment on the house rather than just trying to treat the cats.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

CathyGo said:


> Sounds like you need to do a serious de-flea treatment on the house rather than just trying to treat the cats.


Maybe. But we never see fleas in the house or get flea bites ourselves and the other cat doesn't have problems with fleas. There are however, lots of feral cats around and I wondered if the fleas weren't coming in on our shoes or legs.


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

Some animals just more sensitive to flea bites that others and scratch and bite at themselves more which makes owners pay more attention to their flea status. 
Bad news: if your cats do not go outside and get fleas that means that you have fleas in the house. Fleas unlike lice come from envornemt. They hope on, bite and hope off to lay eggs. What you see on the animals is not flea eggs it is their poop.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

lexa said:


> Some animals just more sensitive to flea bites that others and scratch and bite at themselves more which makes owners pay more attention to their flea status.
> Bad news: if your cats do not go outside and get fleas that means that you have fleas in the house. Fleas unlike lice come from envornemt. They hope on, bite and hope off to lay eggs. What you see on the animals is not flea eggs it is their poop.


I guess I'll treat the house too! The cat that has the problem does have very sensitive skin. Thanks.


----------



## maggiemom (Feb 19, 2007)

What color is the cat with the flea problem ? Its been my experience that lighter colored animals are much more bothered by fleas and my vets agree with that .Will they let you bathe them ? if so the original Dawn dish detergent kills fleas like crazy.Seven dust put in a sock and hit it around door frames and on carpets should help too . I usually dust the yard ( not with the sock method ) but just sprinkle it around and it helps too.Good luck in your battle


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

He is black and white (a lot of white). I was thinking about light colored animals having more problems. The other cat is a tabby.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Our adopted dog Marty( Golden retriever) has awful flea problems. We never had problems with fleas with our Rotties(except once when my siss girlfriend brought over her dog). We used Frontline last week and so far good. But Marty was a mess, I literly had to shear his entire underside and keep cortozone on it,but the Gold Bond powder really helped, and had to give him Benydryl oraly. Poor Guy. I hope you find help for Kitty.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

7thswan said:


> Our adopted dog Marty( Golden retriever) has awful flea problems. We never had problems with fleas with our Rotties(except once when my siss girlfriend brought over her dog). We used Frontline last week and so far good. But Marty was a mess, I literly had to shear his entire underside and keep cortozone on it,but the Gold Bond powder really helped, and had to give him Benydryl oraly. Poor Guy. I hope you find help for Kitty.


Thanks. He's my big baby! I hope Marty does well with the treatment.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Do the cats have different types of coats? Is the cat who gets the most fleas white by chance? Coat type and color can be the difference. The lighter the coat, them more they seem to be attracted because it reflects more light. Fleas will jump towards a light if you hold a light over them.. 

I've even seen some recent studies that say animals (and people) with higher sugar content in their blood (such as diabetes) can attract more biting bugs...


----------

